# Dry Scaly Scalp and Color Treated Hair



## Wicked-W (Jun 25, 2006)

Is there any shampoos safe for someone that colors her hair. My scalp is very itchy and becomes inflamed. I need something to come this down, as I find I am always scratching it and I know that does not help. Please any suggestions would be great.

Also have you heard of a product called Ducray, Elution shampoo and is it safe for colored hair.


----------



## Lia (Jun 25, 2006)

Do you have dandruff also? It might be seborreic dermatitis (a "stronger" dandruff), so it would be good to treat the skin condition , as well as using specific for colored hair shampoo


----------



## touting (Jun 25, 2006)

Olive Oil is good for itchy scalp but is greasy to def!!!!

I also like Redken's Butter Conditioner.


----------



## prerna (Jun 25, 2006)

jojoba oil is really good for dry scalps - mix it in with your shampoo.


----------



## touting (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh wow, I have never thought of using jojoba oil. I will try this one!


----------



## miss_apple_tart (Jun 26, 2006)

I have dry scalp and dandruff due to coloring my hair as well. I use Pantene Pro-V 2 in 1 dandruff shampoo and then also use conditioner with it (because those 2 in 1's never condition your hair enough). It seems to take out the itchiness w/out affecting my color.

However it kind of sucks because there are other shampoos that I want to try but I know that if I quit using the dandruff shampoo, I will start itching again!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 27, 2006)

Have you seen a dermatologist? You might be having an allergic reaction to an ingredient in the color.


----------



## miss_apple_tart (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I've been dying my hair since I was 17 (I am almost 26 now) and the problem has just started recently within the last yeah or so. So I don't think my problem specifically is an allergic reaction, I just think it is the wear and tear that the dye has done to my scalp. That's my situation anyways.


----------



## Nox (Jun 27, 2006)

You could try "Scalpicin Itch" or "Nutregena T-Gel". I don't think "Selson Blue" or "Pert Plus" would be good for color-treated hair, although they do have shampoos specifically designed for that. The first two I mentioned I know work. There was a period of about two years when I had really dry itchy scalp, and it's all better now after using those two things. I don't use them anymore, but I haven't had any more issues with itch for years.

I would use those first before Jojoba oil just to let your scalp heal from any injury due to scratching. Then after the inflammation goes down, use the natural oils. I personally like to use crushed avacado with a touch of vinegar to temper the oil. It works great and it's quite soothing.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh my daughter had seborreic dermatitis when she was younger..I had exzema of the scalp...I hate "Nutregena T-Gel", "Selson Blue" , and "Pert". I use our shampoo with tea tree oil in it and it works great. I love it. I also like to try other things time to time and I really like Head and Shoulders Ocean Breeze. Both did not effect my color. Ours with tea tree oil has no harsh ingredients to strip or discolor hair. H&amp;S I did not notice any change in the color.

Ann Phelps


----------

